# Invidio quelli che non pensano.



## Martoriato (2 Ottobre 2017)

Invidio profondamente quelli che non pensano. Quelli che non si fanno domande e vivono al massimo il presente,hic et nunc. Li invidio davvero,e lavorando con il pubblico posso dire che sono ormai la maggior parte della popolazione. Mi dicono " non invidiarli,infondo loro vivono una vita vuota", ed il punto e' proprio quello,la loro vita vuota e' quello che li rende piu' felici di tutti.
Si alzano al mattino e sanno che dovranno mangiare per sopravvivere,trombare per riprodursi e semplicemente passare un altra giornata prima di andare a letto,intramezzata da un lavoro a cui non tengono. I pensieri sul futuro,sugli affetti,su loro stessi manco li sfiorano. Gente che incassa 100 e spende 120 perche' al momento il prezzo e' buono e DEVI assolutamente avere quella cosa,la stessa cosa che dopo 6 mesi butti via perche' uscito il modello nuovo che adesso costa 150 e tu questo mese hai solo 90 Euro da spendere ma riesci a prenderla lo stesso.
Li invidio perche' non hanno vie di mezzo : o sono grassi da far schifo o belli da fare invidia. Grassi perche' sono poveri,e si sa i poveri sono quelli che mangiano di piu'. Belli perche' anche se in eta' avanzata la loro esistenza e' stata tutta una palestra,una dieta macrobiotica e col cazzo che hanno fatto figli,se poi hanno anche soldi da spendere chi li ferma piu' ? Hanno un marito o una moglie ma entrambi vivono vite separate,hanno un amante ogni tanto e se gli capita il divorzio o le separazione pazienza,si vede che doveva andare cosi'.
Sono all'aperitivo ogni santo giorno e si comincia con il balletto del mangiare fuori dal venerdi sera per poi termiare la domenica.
Ogni tanto si fermano,hanno un crollo psicologico e si rendono conto le la loro esistenza e' assolutamente fatta di nulla,ma tempo 24 ore ed e' appena uscito l'ultimo numero di Vanity Fair che parla di come Sarah Jessica Parker tiene al fresco la vagina con un particolare nuovo modello di assorbente. Oppure per fortuna c'e' la festa di compleanno dell'amichetto del figlio obeso ed e' una scusa per andare a parlare del nulla con le altre mamme e magari fare le piacione con i papa'. Si va con la macchina che ha il blocco fiscale ma chi se ne frega e si lascia a casa la patente,chi se ne frega. Per loro la vita quotidiana e' una noisa routine che occupa il tempo tra feste di natale,carnevale,pasqua,ferragosto etc etc. Festa,si deve fare festa,tutto il resto non conta un cazzo. 
Li invidio perche' non sono loro che devono adattarsi al mondo,ma pretendono che sia il mondo ad adattarsi al loro. E il piu' delle volte ci riescono davvero.
Hanno ragione loro.Invidio questa gente,invidio quelli che non pensano.


----------



## spleen (2 Ottobre 2017)

Non invidi loro, in definitiva invidi la loro aponia, la loro presunta mancanza di dolore che accompagna la vita. Non credo ti cambieresti.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (2 Ottobre 2017)

A volte l'invidio anch'io...

Comunque:


Martoriato ha detto:


> Grassi perche' sono poveri,e si sa i poveri sono quelli che mangiano di piu'.


I poveri in genere mangiano molto e male. Tanto junk food...


----------



## mistral (2 Ottobre 2017)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Invidio profondamente quelli che non pensano. Quelli che non si fanno domande e vivono al massimo il presente,hic et nunc. Li invidio davvero,e lavorando con il pubblico posso dire che sono ormai la maggior parte della popolazione. Mi dicono " non invidiarli,infondo loro vivono una vita vuota", ed il punto e' proprio quello,la loro vita vuota e' quello che li rende piu' felici di tutti.
> Si alzano al mattino e sanno che dovranno mangiare per sopravvivere,trombare per riprodursi e semplicemente passare un altra giornata prima di andare a letto,intramezzata da un lavoro a cui non tengono. I pensieri sul futuro,sugli affetti,su loro stessi manco li sfiorano. Gente che incassa 100 e spende 120 perche' al momento il prezzo e' buono e DEVI assolutamente avere quella cosa,la stessa cosa che dopo 6 mesi butti via perche' uscito il modello nuovo che adesso costa 150 e tu questo mese hai solo 90 Euro da spendere ma riesci a prenderla lo stesso.
> Li invidio perche' non hanno vie di mezzo : o sono grassi da far schifo o belli da fare invidia. Grassi perche' sono poveri,e si sa i poveri sono quelli che mangiano di piu'. Belli perche' anche se in eta' avanzata la loro esistenza e' stata tutta una palestra,una dieta macrobiotica e col cazzo che hanno fatto figli,se poi hanno anche soldi da spendere chi li ferma piu' ? Hanno un marito o una moglie ma entrambi vivono vite separate,hanno un amante ogni tanto e se gli capita il divorzio o le separazione pazienza,si vede che doveva andare cosi'.
> Sono all'aperitivo ogni santo giorno e si comincia con il balletto del mangiare fuori dal venerdi sera per poi termiare la domenica.
> ...


Ma sei sicuro non sia spesso solo apparenza o un tentativo per soffocare un malessere?
Credo poco esistano persone esonerate dalla sofferenza in toto.
Io persone così vuote non ne conosco ,ne conosco di vuote che però si dannano dentro quel nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2017)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Invidio profondamente quelli che non pensano. Quelli che non si fanno domande e vivono al massimo il presente,hic et nunc. Li invidio davvero,e lavorando con il pubblico posso dire che sono ormai la maggior parte della popolazione. Mi dicono " non invidiarli,infondo loro vivono una vita vuota", ed il punto e' proprio quello,la loro vita vuota e' quello che li rende piu' felici di tutti.
> Si alzano al mattino e sanno che dovranno mangiare per sopravvivere,trombare per riprodursi e semplicemente passare un altra giornata prima di andare a letto,intramezzata da un lavoro a cui non tengono. I pensieri sul futuro,sugli affetti,su loro stessi manco li sfiorano. Gente che incassa 100 e spende 120 perche' al momento il prezzo e' buono e DEVI assolutamente avere quella cosa,la stessa cosa che dopo 6 mesi butti via perche' uscito il modello nuovo che adesso costa 150 e tu questo mese hai solo 90 Euro da spendere ma riesci a prenderla lo stesso.
> Li invidio perche' non hanno vie di mezzo : o sono grassi da far schifo o belli da fare invidia. Grassi perche' sono poveri,e si sa i poveri sono quelli che mangiano di piu'. Belli perche' anche se in eta' avanzata la loro esistenza e' stata tutta una palestra,una dieta macrobiotica e col cazzo che hanno fatto figli,se poi hanno anche soldi da spendere chi li ferma piu' ? Hanno un marito o una moglie ma entrambi vivono vite separate,hanno un amante ogni tanto e se gli capita il divorzio o le separazione pazienza,si vede che doveva andare cosi'.
> Sono all'aperitivo ogni santo giorno e si comincia con il balletto del mangiare fuori dal venerdi sera per poi termiare la domenica.
> ...


[video=youtube;-t15Ez1iads]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-t15Ez1iads[/video]


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Ottobre 2017)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti si chiama popolazione generale. E quello che tu chiami la loro vita, è il risultato di un raffinatissimo sistema di controllo sociale.
Che tu puoi biasimare al grido di o tempora o mores, oppure sfruttare per essere realmente al di sopra di coloro che dici di invidiare.


----------



## Martoriato (2 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma sei sicuro non sia spesso solo apparenza o un tentativo per soffocare un malessere?
> Credo poco esistano persone esonerate dalla sofferenza in toto.
> Io persone così vuote non ne conosco ,ne conosco di vuote che però si dannano dentro quel nulla.


Certo che si dannano,infatti come ho detto ogni tanto ci sbattono contro con i breakdowns emotivi che durano qualche ora,poi si risvegliano dal torpore e  ricominciano.


----------



## kikko64 (3 Ottobre 2017)

[video=youtube;u5y7NY8rDvY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5y7NY8rDvY[/video]


----------



## iosolo (3 Ottobre 2017)

Ad un occhio semplice, tutti sono così. 
Forse non bisogna cambiare chi guardiamo ma l'occhio con cui guardiamo. 
Hai dato un giudizio così superficiale che non condivido affatto. 

Siamo così complessi nella nostra banalità.


----------



## danny (3 Ottobre 2017)

Io non invidio nessuno.
Se non riesco a essere quel che vorrei essere, do la colpa solo a me, oppure me ne faccio una ragione.


----------



## spleen (3 Ottobre 2017)

Sono intorno a noi, in mezzo a noi      in molti casi siamo noi a far promesse      senza mantenerle mai se non per calcolo      il fine è solo l'utile, il mezzo ogni possibile      la posta in gioco è massima, l'imperativo è vincere      e non far partecipare nessun altro      nella logica del gioco la sola regola è esser scaltro      niente scrupoli o rispetto verso i propri simili      perché gli ultimi saranno gli ultimi se i primi sono irraggiungibili      Sono tanti, arroganti coi più deboli, zerbini coi potenti      sono replicanti, sono tutti identici, guardali      stanno dietro a maschere e non li puoi distinguere      Come lucertole s'arrampicano, e se poi perdon la coda la ricomprano      Fanno quel che vogliono si sappia in giro fanno      spendono, spandono e sono quel che hanno             Sono intorno a me, ma non parlano con me      Sono come me, ma si sentono meglio      Sono intorno a me, ma non parlano con me      Sono come me, ma si sentono meglio             E come le supposte abitano in blisters full-optional      con cani oltre i 120 decibels e nani manco fosse Disneyland      vivon col timore di poter sembrare poveri      quel che hanno ostentano, tutto il resto invidiano      poi lo comprano, in costante escalation col vicino costruiscono      parton dal pratino e vanno fino in cielo      han più parabole sul tetto che S.Marco nel Vangelo      Sono quelli che di sabato lavano automobili      che alla sera sfrecciano tra l'asfalto e i pargoli      medi come i ceti cui appartengono      terra-terra come i missili cui assomigliano      Tiratissimi, s'infarinano      s'alcolizzano e poi s'impastano su un albero - boom!      Nasi bianchi come Fruit of the Loom      che diventano più rossi d'un livello di Doom             Sono intorno a me, ma non parlano con me      Sono come me, ma si sentono meglio      Sono intorno a me, ma non parlano con me      Sono come me, ma si sentono meglio             Ognun per sé, Dio per sé      mani che si stringono tra i banchi delle chiese alla domenica      mani ipocrite, mani che fan cose che non si raccontano      altrimenti le altre mani chissà cosa pensano, si scandalizzano      Mani che poi firman petizioni per lo sgombero      mani lisce come olio di ricino, mani che brandiscon manganelli      che farciscono gioielli, che si alzano alle spalle dei fratelli      Quelli che la notte non si può girare più      quelli che vanno a mignotte mentre i figli guardan la tv      che fanno i boss, che compran Class      che son sofisticati da chiamare i NAS, incubi di plastica      che vorrebbero dar fuoco ad ogni zingara      ma l'unica che accendono è quella che da loro l'elemosina ogni sera      quando mi nascondo sulla faccia oscura della loro luna nera             Sono intorno a me, ma non parlano con me      Sono come me, ma si sentono meglio      Sono intorno a me, ma non parlano con me      Sono come me, ma si sentono meglio      Sono intorno a me, ma non parlano con me      Sono come me, ma si sentono meglio      Sono intorno a me, ma non parlano con me      Sono come me, ma si sentono meglio ...cit FHE.


----------



## danny (3 Ottobre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Sono intorno a noi, in mezzo a noi      in molti casi siamo noi a far promesse      senza mantenerle mai se non per calcolo      il fine è solo l'utile, il mezzo ogni possibile      la posta in gioco è massima, l'imperativo è vincere      e non far partecipare nessun altro      nella logica del gioco la sola regola è esser scaltro      niente scrupoli o rispetto verso i propri simili      perché gli ultimi saranno gli ultimi se i primi sono irraggiungibili      Sono tanti, arroganti coi più deboli, zerbini coi potenti      sono replicanti, sono tutti identici, guardali      stanno dietro a maschere e non li puoi distinguere      Come lucertole s'arrampicano, e se poi perdon la coda la ricomprano      Fanno quel che vogliono si sappia in giro fanno      spendono, spandono e sono quel che hanno             Sono intorno a me, ma non parlano con me      Sono come me, ma si sentono meglio      Sono intorno a me, ma non parlano con me      Sono come me, ma si sentono meglio             E come le supposte abitano in blisters full-optional      con cani oltre i 120 decibels e nani manco fosse Disneyland      vivon col timore di poter sembrare poveri      quel che hanno ostentano, tutto il resto invidiano      poi lo comprano, in costante escalation col vicino costruiscono      parton dal pratino e vanno fino in cielo      han più parabole sul tetto che S.Marco nel Vangelo      Sono quelli che di sabato lavano automobili      che alla sera sfrecciano tra l'asfalto e i pargoli      *medi come i ceti cui appartengono*      terra-terra come i missili cui assomigliano      Tiratissimi, s'infarinano      s'alcolizzano e poi s'impastano su un albero - boom!      Nasi bianchi come Fruit of the Loom      che diventano più rossi d'un livello di Doom             Sono intorno a me, ma non parlano con me      Sono come me, ma si sentono meglio      Sono intorno a me, ma non parlano con me      Sono come me, ma si sentono meglio             Ognun per sé, Dio per sé      *mani che si stringono tra i banchi delle chiese alla domenica      mani ipocrite*, mani che fan cose che non si raccontano      altrimenti le altre mani chissà cosa pensano, si scandalizzano      *Mani che poi firman petizioni per lo sgombero      mani lisce come olio di ricino, mani che brandiscon manganelli      che farciscono gioielli, che si alzano alle spalle dei fratelli*      Quelli che la notte non si può girare più      quelli che vanno a mignotte mentre i figli guardan la tv      che fanno i boss, che c*ompran Class*      che son sofisticati da chiamare i NAS, incubi di plastica      che vorrebbero dar fuoco ad ogni zingara      ma l'unica che accendono è quella che da loro l'elemosina ogni sera      quando mi nascondo sulla faccia oscura della loro luna nera             Sono intorno a me, ma non parlano con me      Sono come me, ma si sentono meglio      Sono intorno a me, ma non parlano con me      Sono come me, ma si sentono meglio      Sono intorno a me, ma non parlano con me      Sono come me, ma si sentono meglio      Sono intorno a me, ma non parlano con me      Sono come me, ma si sentono meglio ...cit FHE.


FrankieHinrg. 
Quelli che benpensano.

Ossia che non la pensano come lui.
Anche qui, siamo sicuri che il suo pensiero sia libero più di quelli che lui va a criticare o è solo più snob?
Oppure, a rileggerlo dopo anni, emergono tratti caratteristici di un altro pensiero di massa, semplicemente diverso, forse migliore o forse altrettanto ipocrita come quello delle mani che si stringono nelle chiese o del ceto medio che lui va a criticare?
Io all'epoca andavo nei centri sociali con i miei amici.
Io ero l'unico che veniva dalle case popolari.
Loro tutti figli di, vestiti per non sembrare figli di, tutti con la casa in centro, tutti all'università, tutti pronti a battersi per i diritti civili, tutti spariti a un certo punto, a studiare o lavorare all'estero, tutti aiutati.
Qualche dubbio già all'epoca lo nutrivo, però era bello il concerto che costava quattro soldi tra le nuvole di erba, la birra a prezzo politico, e comunque mi sentivo più a mio agio lì che insieme a quegli altri, quelli che ben pensano.
Oggi... oggi penso che sia stato tutto sbagliato. Ipocrita quel considerarsi migliori, intellettualmente superiori, ideologicamente superiori, musicalmente superiori.
Non si è combinato un cazzo, in realtà, per migliorare le cose veramente. Si è fatto molto per ignorare come stavano andando nella realtà.


----------



## danny (3 Ottobre 2017)

Ultimamente sto vivendo una crisi "di pensiero".
Sono fondamentalmente stufo di un continuo annichilarsi in un vittimismo di categoria, che diventa pretesto per dare contro ad altri rei di esser semplicemente diversi o semplicemente di farsi i cazzi propri esattamente come noi.
Sicuramente c'è un'esasperazione dovuta a un'inflazione di questo metodo  oramai su tutti i media, tanto da determinare una crisi di rigetto.
Gli altri non pensano, ben pensano, sono stupidi, sciocchi, votano Trump, sono maschilisti, sono razzisti, sono neri, sono zingari, poveri, ricchi, animalisti, carnivori, vegetariani, vaccinisti, non vaccinati, musulmani, bigotti, partigiani, fascisti, nazifemministi, maschilisti,  grillini, migranti economici, tedeschi, europeisti, nobrexitiani, uomini, donne... 
E che cavolo.
Capisco che è difficile fare come pretendevano gli Inti Illimani, ma almeno ridurre quel rumore di fondo onnipresente e confrontarsi con chi ci appare estraneo, no? 
Mi viene l'orticaria quando qualcuno dice che il voto espresso è dovuto all'ignoranza degli elettori facilmente manipolabili, ovviamente dagli altri.
Perché quelli liberi invece stan sempre dalla parte di chi giudica.


----------



## spleen (3 Ottobre 2017)

Quelli che cantano dentro nei dischi perché ci hanno i figli da mantenere, oh yeh! Quelli che da tre anni fanno un lavoro d'equipe convinti d'essere stati assunti da un'altra ditta, oh yeh! Quelli che fanno un mestiere come un altro. Quelli che accendono un cero alla Madonna perché hanno il nipote che sta morendo, oh yeh! Quelli che di mestiere ti spengono il cero, oh yeh no! Quelli che Mussolini è dentro di noi, oh yeh! Quelli che votano a destra perché Almirante sparla bene, oh yeh! Quelli che votano a destra perché hanno paura dei ladri, oh yeh! Quelli che votano scheda bianca per non sporcare, oh yeh! Quelli che non si sono mai occupati di politica, oh yeh! Quelli che vomitano, oh yeh no no ne yeh! Quelli che tengono al re! Quelli che tengono al Milan, oh yeh! Quelli che non tengono il vino, oh yeh! Quelli che non ci risultano, oh yeh no yeh! Quelli che credono che Gesù Bambino sia Babbo Natale da giovane, oh yeh! Quelli che la notte di Natale scappano con l'amante dopo aver rubato il panettone ai bambini, oh yeh! ... Intesi come figli, oh yeh! Quelli che fanno l'amore in piedi convinti di essere in un pied-à-terre, oh yeh! Quelli... quelli che... quelli che son dentro nella merda fin qui, oh yeh no yeh! Quelli che con una bella dormita passa tutto, anche il cancro, oh yeh! Quelli che... quelli che non possono crederci ancora adesso che la terra è rotonda, oh yeh no yeh! Quelli che non vogliono tornare dalla Russia e continuano a fingersi dispersi, oh yeh! Quelli che non hanno mai avuto un incidente mortale, oh yeh! Quelli che vogliono arruolarsi nelle SS. Quelli che ti spiegano le tue idee senza fartele capire, oh yeh! Quelli che dicono "la mia serva", oh yeh no yeh! Quelli che organizzano la marcia per la guerra, oh yeh! Quelli che organizzano tutto, oh yeh! Quelli che perdono la guerra... per un pelo, oh yeh no yeh! Quelli che ti vogliono portare a mangiare le rane, oh yeh! Quelli che sono soltanto le due di notte, oh yeh! Quelli che hanno un sistema per perdere alla roulette, oh yeh! Quelli che non hanno mai avuto un incidente mortale, oh yeh! Quelli... che non ci sentivamo, oh yeh! Quelli diversi dagli altri, oh yeh! Quelli che puttana miseria, oh yeh! Quelli che quando perde l'Inter o il Milan dicono che in fondo è una partita di calcio e poi vanno a casa e picchiano i figli, oh yeh! Quelli che dicono che i soldi non sono tutto nella vita, oh yeh! Quelli che qui è tutto un casino, oh yeh! Quelli che per principio non per i soldi, oh yeh oh yeh! Quelli che l'ha detto il telegiornale, oh yeh! Quelli che lo status quo, che nella misura in cui, che nell'ottica, oh yeh! Quelli che hanno una missione da compiere, oh yeh nobody else! Quelli che sono onesti fino a un certo punto, oh yeh! Quelli che fanno un mestiere come un altro. Quelli che aspettando il tram né ridendo né schersando, oh yeh no no no yeh! Quelli che aspettano la fidanzata per darsi un contegno, oh yeh! Quelli che la mafia "non ci risulta", oh yeh! Quelli che ci hanno paura delle cambiali, oh yeh! Quelli che lavoriamo tutti per Agnelli, oh yeh! Quelli che tirano la prima pietra, ma che anche la seconda e la terza e la quarta e dopô? E dopô se sa no... Quelli che alla mattina alle sei, freschi come una rosa no, si svegliano per vedere l'alba che è già passata... Quelli che assomigliano a mio figlio, oh yeh! Quelli che non si divertono mai, neanche quando ridono, oh yeh! Quelli che a teatro vanno nelle ultime file per non disturbare, oh yeh! Quelli... quelli di Roma. Quelli... che non c'erano. Quelli che hanno cominciato a lavorare da piccoli, non hanno ancora finito... e non sanno... che cavolo fanno, oh yeh nobody else! Quelli lì...  ........Jannacci.


----------



## danny (3 Ottobre 2017)

Io adoro Jannacci.
Forse perché lo sento più vero.

Una considerazione: questo è uno dei pochi forum dove due realtà antagoniste si confrontano.
Traditori e traditi.
Ormai è consuetudine discutere solo tra persone compatibili, e quando questo non accade far partire la flame.
Io trovo invece prezioso ascoltare chi ha esperienze diverse dalle mie.
Non è cosa da poco.


----------



## spleen (3 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io adoro Jannacci. Forse perché lo sento più vero.  Una considerazione: questo è uno dei pochi forum dove due realtà antagoniste si confrontano. Traditori e traditi. Ormai è consuetudine discutere solo tra persone compatibili, e quando questo non accade far partire la flame. Io trovo invece prezioso ascoltare chi ha esperienze diverse dalle mie. Non è cosa da poco.


  Recentemente anche Mentana è andato ad una conferenza di Casapound. Penso a ragione. Comunque Danny, nella vita siamo entrambe le cose, traditori e traditi, credo un po' tutti.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ad un occhio semplice, tutti sono così.
> Forse non bisogna cambiare chi guardiamo ma l'occhio con cui guardiamo.
> Hai dato un giudizio così superficiale che non condivido affatto.
> 
> Siamo così complessi nella nostra banalità.


Complessi ma non speciali.
Quando il 97% della popolazione può essere compresso in logiche generali che grosso modo funzionano con tutti, Secondo me vale molto più la pena investire tempo su quel 3% che in qualche modo riesce ancora a stupirti.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> FrankieHinrg.
> Quelli che benpensano.
> 
> Ossia che non la pensano come lui.
> ...


Radical chic, la parola che cerchi è Radical chic. Che altro non è se non un conformismo. Di altra natura, ma un conformismo. Quello stesso conformismo che ti porta a dare i soldi ai bambini africani ma snobbare la casa famiglia in periferia della tua stessa città.
Comunque nel panorama del radicalchicchismo generale, tutto sommato Frankie è un puro di cuore.
 infatti la canzone più bella che ha fatto è questa
https://youtu.be/nVzrzJGZxwg


----------



## iosolo (3 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Complessi ma non speciali.
> Quando il 97% della popolazione può essere compresso in logiche generali che grosso modo funzionano con tutti, Secondo me vale molto più la pena investire tempo su quel 3% che in qualche modo riesce ancora a stupirti.


Tu ti senti speciale immagino e sei nel 3%. 
Che sciocchezza. Se vai a ben vedere anche tu sei in quel 97% per il resto della popolazione.


----------



## stany (3 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> FrankieHinrg.
> Quelli che benpensano.
> 
> Ossia che non la pensano come lui.
> ...


Grandissimo Danny!


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Tu ti senti speciale immagino e sei nel 3%.
> Che sciocchezza. Se vai a ben vedere anche tu sei in quel 97% per il resto della popolazione.


No. Non sono nel 3% 
Ma l'obiettivo é quello.
Se tu ci stai comoda nel mappazzone generale fai pure, poi però non lamentarti se il mainstream ti sta stretto


----------



## stany (3 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Tu ti senti speciale immagino e sei nel 3%.
> Che sciocchezza. Se vai a ben vedere anche tu sei in quel 97% per il resto della popolazione.


Se fosse vera la faccenda della cupola massonica,degli illuminati, sarebbero al massimo trecento persone a determinare l'indirizzo delle scelte di questo pianeta.....e la proporzione 300/7.000.000.000 , lascia ben capire che quel 3% fa parte dei sette miliardi,bene o male. La differenza è data dalla consapevolezza (ma anche un contadino honduregno ê in grado di capire la propria condizione ed il perché di essa) e la consapevolezza coincide con la conoscenza; ma non significa che la conoscenza di per sé serva per affrancarsi dal conformismo. 
Il brutto è rilevare che (dice) il 97% sia schiacciato dalle scelte del tre,oppure ,come pare ambire l'anatroccolo"sfruttare" questo divario,dato credo dalla cultura e dal censo: s'è sempre fatto nella storia; ammetterlo non è che ribadire un pleonasmo,senza ipocrisia,il che è meritevole,ma non serve neppure fare la rivoluzione,eh....Basta solo mettere i piedi su quelli che stan sotto!


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Ottobre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Se fosse vera la faccenda della cupola massonica,degli illuminati, sarebbero al massimo trecento persone a determinare l'indirizzo delle scelte di questo pianeta.....e la proporzione 300/7.000.000.000 , lascia ben capire che quel 3% fa parte dei sette miliardi,bene o male. La differenza è data dalla consapevolezza (ma anche un contadino honduregno ê in grado di capire la propria condizione ed il perché di essa) e la consapevolezza coincide con la conoscenza; ma non significa che la conoscenza di per sé serva per affrancarsi dal conformismo.
> Il brutto è rilevare che (dice) il 97% sia schiacciato dalle scelte del tre,oppure ,come pare ambire l'anatroccolo"sfruttare" questo divario,dato credo dalla cultura e dal censo: s'è sempre fatto nella storia; ammetterlo non è che ribadire un pleonasmo,senza ipocrisia,il che è meritevole,ma non serve neppure fare la rivoluzione,eh....Basta solo mettere i piedi su quelli che stan sotto!


Ti manca un pezzo, e neanche piccolo. Il contadino honduregno può essere possibilmente più intelligente di qualcuno che ha avuto ben altre possibilità. Non è un caso se i test di intelligenza per accedere al mensa sono quelli per il riconoscimento della cosiddetta intelligenza fluida, ossia quella intelligenza pura non determinata dall'apporto culturale.
E non è detto che al di fuori di un sistema scolastico rigido un plusdotato non ci stia molto più comodo.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> FrankieHinrg.
> Quelli che benpensano.
> 
> Ossia che non la pensano come lui.
> ...


Parla per te.
:singleeye:
E ricordati che non sei Giacomo Leopardi.


----------



## stany (3 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ti manca un pezzo, e neanche piccolo. Il contadino honduregno può essere possibilmente più intelligente di qualcuno che ha avuto ben altre possibilità. Non è un caso se i test di intelligenza per accedere al mensa sono quelli per il riconoscimento della cosiddetta intelligenza fluida, ossia quella intelligenza pura non determinata dall'apporto culturale.
> E non è detto che al di fuori di un sistema scolastico rigido un plusdotato non ci stia molto più comodo.


Anche questo è vero.Però rischia l'emarginazione non omologandosi.


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Ottobre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Anche questo è vero.Però rischia l'emarginazione non omologandosi.


Chiaro, del resto la scelta sempre quella è. Fedele a te stesso oppure fedele alla squadra.


----------



## iosolo (4 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No. Non sono nel 3%  Ma l'obiettivo é quello. Se tu ci stai comoda nel mappazzone generale fai pure, poi però non lamentarti se il mainstream ti sta stretto


  Io rifiuto proprio l'idea del mappazzone.  E' un concetto che non fa proprio parte di me.   La banalità e la semplicità forse è la più grande rivoluzione.   Sei tu che stai scalciando per arrivare a quel 3%. Per fare cosa?!


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Io rifiuto proprio l'idea del mappazzone.  E' un concetto che non fa proprio parte di me.   La banalità e la semplicità forse è la più grande rivoluzione.   Sei tu che stai scalciando per arrivare a quel 3%. Per fare cosa?!


Che te lo spiego a fare? Io la poetica delle piccole cose, della banalità e della semplicità l'ho espunta dalla mia vita molto tempo fa. Inutile che ci confrontiamo sul tema.


----------



## iosolo (4 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che te lo spiego a fare? Io la poetica delle piccole cose, della banalità e della semplicità l'ho espunta dalla mia vita molto tempo fa. Inutile che ci confrontiamo sul tema.



Non mi è nuova questa frase, infatti la stessa frase la dicono circa il 97% delle persone.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non mi è nuova questa frase, infatti la stessa frase la dicono circa il 97% delle persone.


 A me risulta proprio il contrario, soprattutto in italia. A me risulta che tutta una serie di persone preferiscono darsi obiettivi bassi per paura di fallire. Se tutti stanno rasoterra, ci vuol poco a stare sopra gli altri.
E comunque se il 97% delle persone quando chiedi una cosa ti rispondono "che te lo spiego a fare" preoccupati :rotfl:


----------



## iosolo (4 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A me risulta proprio il contrario, soprattutto in italia. A me risulta che tutta una serie di persone preferiscono darsi obiettivi bassi per paura di fallire. Se tutti stanno rasoterra, ci vuol poco a stare sopra gli altri. E comunque se il 97% delle persone quando chiedi una cosa ti rispondono "che te lo spiego a fare" preoccupati :rotfl:


 No. 
Il 97% della popolazione mondiale dice che lui rifiuta la banalità e la semplicità. 
Fai una domanda del genere a chiunque e tutti ti diranno di sentirsi speciali... 

  Tu te la racconti, nemmeno tanto bene.  Vorrei capire qual'è il tuo di obiettivo così alto a cui aspiri e che noi comuni mortali non inseriamo nemmeno tra gli obiettivi perchè troppo elevato. Potere, soldi?! Riconoscimenti, premi? Sesso con la figa del momento???!
  Oddio mica come obiettivo avrai di essere un Berlusconi?! 

  Il dato oggettivo, per me, è che sei uno dei tanti.  Nemmeno una virgola più figo di uno qualsiasi di quei contadini citati prima, che forse nella loro ignoranza hanno delle consapevolezze più radicate delle tue, che continui a vivere in un sistema che ti sta stretto ma non riesci nemmeno a uscirne, trovando mille scuse. Come i preti che si sentono santi per la loro castità mentre scopano con la perpetua.  Perchè saresti così figo tu?! Cos'è che ti rende speciale?


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E si parte per la tangente :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
Lascia perdere, inutile che te lo spieghi. Davvero.


----------



## iosolo (4 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E si parte per la tangente :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Lascia perdere, inutile che te lo spieghi. Davvero.


 va bene, non volevo metterti in difficoltà.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> va bene, non volevo metterti in difficoltà.


 non mi hai messo in difficoltà, è che sto argomento l'ho già sviscerato e contro sviscerato su altri thread. Ricominciare l'ennesimo Pippone col qualunquista di turno mi rompe sinceramente i coglioni. Se ti interessa la mia opinione, ovviamente, la trovi sparsa ai quattro venti qua sopra


----------



## iosolo (4 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> non mi hai messo in difficoltà, è che sto argomento l'ho già sviscerato e contro sviscerato su altri thread. Ricominciare l'ennesimo Pippone col qualunquista di turno mi rompe sinceramente i coglioni. Se ti interessa la mia opinione, ovviamente, la trovi sparsa ai quattro venti qua sopra


Ma qual'è la tua opinione?! 
Non vorrai dire che quella "opinione" omologata, diffusa e pressapochista che trovo sparsa ai quattro venti è tua?! 
No! Che peccato, da come parlavi pensavo di trovare un opinione fuori dal comune, profonda e rivoluzionaria... 

Hai ragione, ritorno al mio consapevole qualunquismo.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ma qual'è la tua opinione?!
> Non vorrai dire che quella "opinione" omologata, diffusa e pressapochista che trovo sparsa ai quattro venti è tua?!
> No! Che peccato, da come parlavi pensavo di trovare un opinione fuori dal comune, profonda e rivoluzionaria...
> 
> Hai ragione, ritorno al mio consapevole qualunquismo.


 felice di averti offerto un po' di luce, ma non ti ci abituare. Solo la prima dose é gratis


----------



## Orbis Tertius (4 Ottobre 2017)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Invidio profondamente quelli che non pensano. Quelli che non si fanno domande e vivono al massimo il presente,hic et nunc.
> ....
> Hanno ragione loro.Invidio questa gente,invidio quelli che non pensano.


Hai magistralmente descritto il gregge, quello che bela come vuole il padrone.
Se il padrone li spinge in guerra vanno in guerra, se li spinge in chiesa vanno in chiesa, se li spinge in discoteca vanno in discoteca.
Pensano e agiscono come vuole il padrone.
E' sempre stato e sempre sarà così.
La Storia la fanno *le minoranze intelligenti e fanatiche*. Quelle che se vincono prendono tutto ma se perdono perdono tutto, anche la vita.
Tu probabilmente sei come me: abbastanza intelligente da rifiutarti di belare; non abbastanza fanatico per muovere guerra allo schifo che ci circonda (a costo, ripeto, di perdere tutto).


----------

